

Someone is sending fake emails pretending to be YC - austenallred
https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/633842017022271488

======
vit05
If in that email my status of "decline" is different, I would like to accept
as true. But how they obtained the list of emails of who signed up for the
program?

